# What is "microfiber terry"?



## vagabonder (Jun 8, 2007)

I am a newbie at CDing so forgive the ignorance!









I am looking to build a CD collection and was looking at the BumGenius. I really like the reviews on them, think they are super cute and found a great package deal at Jillian's Drawers. I can't find anywhere that says exactly what they are made of, though. The only description I find is: "The soakers are made
from exclusive Cotton Babies microfiber terry. This
ensures that your diaper isn't just super-absorbent, it also
dries quickly. Just like bumGenius! pocket diapers, the suedecloth lining
keeps your baby's bottom dry and free of irritation caused
by wetness."

I don't really understand what microfiber is, much less "microfiber terry." Is this partially polyster?

ETA: Oops...found some websites that describe this more (http://www.bumblebuns.com/index.php/..._information/).


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

microfiber is made from polyester and rayon. polyester is a completely synthetic fiber (plastic, basically), but rayon actually starts out as some type of plant fiber/cellulose (usually wood pulp). it's put through some weird chemical process to turn it into fabric though... so while it starts out natural the end result is far from the beginning!

hope that helps!


----------



## ReneeC (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clovergirl* 
microfiber is made from polyester and rayon. polyester is a completely synthetic fiber (plastic, basically), but rayon actually starts out as some type of plant fiber/cellulose (usually wood pulp). it's put through some weird chemical process to turn it into fabric though... so while it starts out natural the end result is far from the beginning!

hope that helps!

Actually, microfiber is a blend of polyester and polyamide, not rayon. It's usually an 80/20 mix. It works by trapping the liquid in between the tiny "micro" fibers, like cells in a sponge.


----------



## Christopher Tucker (Dec 26, 2015)

Microfiber actually indicates the fineness of fiber/filament used in the product and it doesn't refer to any particular material. So it can be any kind of synthetic or man-made fiber like polyester, polyamide, rayon, etc. Here's some more explanation on this: filadora.com/term/Microfiber


----------

